# Judith Rakers und ihr Mann sind getrennt



## Davidoff1 (17 Okt. 2017)

Gleichlautender Bericht im Hamburger Abendblatt von heute.


----------



## sluderjan (18 Okt. 2017)

wink2 ....also im guten Alter über vierzig wieder auf dem Markt oder ...? Kommt jetzt neue Frisur ... ? Neue Sendung (en) und evtl. neuer Sender? :Schon jetzt thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2017)

danke fürs informieren


----------

